# Mad man on the loose



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Dude has lost his mind! Came home to total destruction! Unbelievable hit brother! Very Appreciated! Some really good sticks in here! @kacey


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Dang what a hit!!! Good job @kacey! I can't wait to see you try one of those Lunatics @Olecharlie!


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Holly crap! Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Nice job @kacey!


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Rabidawise said:


> Dang what a hit!!! Good job @kacey! I can't wait to see you try one of those Lunatics @Olecharlie!


That big one is crazy, not sure what to expect but it will produce a picture for the record books.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Olecharlie said:


> That big one is crazy, not sure what to expect but it will produce a picture for the record books.


My B&M carries those and a bunch of other 70-80 RG smokes. Those things are intimidating!!!


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

That is the craziest hit I have ever witnessed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

cracker1397 said:


> That is the craziest hit I have ever witnessed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


About 10 of us hit @mrolland5500 with 200 plus sticks a while back, I think he left town after that.

I didn't hit you that hard but think you will be pleased!


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Olecharlie said:


> Dude has lost his mind! Came home to total destruction! Unbelievable hit brother! Very Appreciated! Some really good sticks in here! @kacey


Dang. You're going to have to call him daddy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

Wow! Quite a hit!


----------



## MattyIce (Jun 5, 2018)

Holly crap I am starting to think this guy has connections with the unibomber! @kacey


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

Olecharlie said:


> About 10 of us hit @mrolland5500 with 200 plus sticks a while back, I think he left town after that.
> 
> I didn't hit you that hard but think you will be pleased!


I will see if my mailbox is still standing when I get home from work tomorrow morning. I saw that the first bomb you sent had landed but I have been stuck here at work all day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Yep, that's the picture in Wikipedia under "schooled" ! Nice smack upside the head @kacey


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

What a beat down!! Might need a doc to check for concussion. Just saying. 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

That's a biggin!


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Oh my god!!!


----------

